# Share your color schemes/themes for any customizable timer



## Vilknir (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm not sure if this belongs here but it seems like the best place. I thought it would be cool to see how different people set up their timers. So yeah post your setup for cstimer, qqtimer, or whatever you use. Here's my cstimer setup (ignore how slow I am)


----------



## YTCuber (Feb 16, 2017)

Color 1 is AAEE00
Color 2 is 44DD33


----------



## qq280833822 (Feb 16, 2017)

Well, for cstimer, you are able to share your colour scheme by: option -> color -> select color theme -> export...
Then, you will get a string like: #f00#efc#fdd#fbb#00f#ff0#000
If you wanna import a color scheme from others (or saved by yourself), just select "import..." and input the string above.
In this way, others can easily use your color scheme without manually adjusting colors according to your screenshot.


----------



## Fear (Feb 16, 2017)

I just went with default black color scheme on cstimer, adusted it with some minor tweaks in font size, and pulled up 2 tools. Also a cool 5x5 image.


----------



## ruwix (Feb 20, 2017)

You can use my theme with this custom link:
https://ruwix.com/online-rubiks-stopwatch-timer/?des=3&stackmat=1&insp=99&font=6&user=frickarlosz


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Cuber (Feb 21, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> View attachment 7514


Is that CS? How do you get that font?


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Is that CS? How do you get that font?


And the times light up when you put your mouse over it


----------



## VenomCubing (Feb 21, 2017)

I find that grey gives enough contrast but isn't too bright or distracting.


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## pinser (Feb 21, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


>


Same here.
Default is good enough. 
Your times are what matters.


----------



## Fear (Feb 21, 2017)

I get that, but It doesn't take that much time to customize it, and I like to have it "special". Also, after a while, default gets boring imo, and it takes like 5 mins to change it. To be honest, I'd probably not spend that time cubing anyway.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm a bit biased about timers, but I like to keep things simple. 



DYK:

timer.cubing.net has four themes? (The theme is chosen randomly each time you load.


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lucas Garron said:


> I'm a bit biased about timers, but I like to keep things simple.
> 
> View attachment 7518
> 
> ...


Yeah I also use cubezapp bc cstimer resets sometimes. And the background is simple but I like it


----------



## PsyRaf (Jul 3, 2017)

The Black Theme with a Background of Kanato Sakamaki


----------



## Cvaughn55 (May 23, 2018)

Keeping things nice and simple with a offwhite background and blue accent. I used to have a all blue type design, but that was casting a bad color onto the cube interfering with my solves. Also haven't used cstimer in ages cause of plus timer on my android


----------



## Cubetastic5 (May 30, 2018)

This is one of the themes I often use. I really like the transparent effect on my times on the left side, and the scramble image on the right


----------



## mikavo (Jun 21, 2018)

I' m using a altered standard scheme. (69)
background: https://www.hdwallpaperhub.com/wp-content/uploads/Material/4/HD Material Design Wallpaper 0149.jpg

Colour: #000#fa7#fa7#fa7#000#000#f844


----------



## KAHILO (Aug 17, 2019)

Cubetastic5 said:


> This is one of the themes I often use. I really like the transparent effect on my times on the left side, and the scramble image on the rightView attachment 9172


Link


----------



## Electrical (Aug 17, 2019)

This is mine...


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 17, 2019)

KAHILO said:


> Link


Here's the image used as the background, and here's a speedsolving thread discussing the timer.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2019)

I just like mine all black and white. You can ignore how fast I am


----------



## Alcs (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Vim (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm a lady of simple taste





Cubetastic5 said:


> This is one of the themes I often use. I really like the transparent effect on my times on the left side, and the scramble image on the right



Hello fellow Linux user


----------



## leonardomacchiarini (Dec 5, 2019)

aybuck37 said:


> And the times light up when you put your mouse over it


What's the code of that beautiful color scheme?


----------



## normalcubingguy (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## andrewjinseolee (Dec 10, 2022)

This is mine. I used the simple black theme, then adjusted a few parts.


----------

